# Typing into PDF files



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I didn't find the appropriate place where to place this post, so the nearest is this place! 

My question, how can I create a PDF form where I can type things on it?

Please help! I am sure I will find help on this board!

Thanks


----------



## ephy (May 9, 2007)

You have to buy the full version of Acrobat not just Acrobat Reader I believe.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Is there an alternative more reasonably priced software?


----------



## ephy (May 9, 2007)

For just typing documents? What are you trying to do?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi Ephy,

I am trying to create a form where visitors can fill their names, addresss etc on this pdf form.


----------



## ephy (May 9, 2007)

Im afraid if it has to be a PDF you will have to purchase Acrobat. You could maybe do it as a web page?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you Emphy

Will have to save money first:normal:


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I've seen similar forms done with MS Word. Check out the Help files. Maybe there are some clues buried somewhere.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Acer2000:wave: 
These are some Freeware, PDF creators I have not tried any of them so i am n0t shore if they are what you want
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator
http://www.pdf995.com/
http://www.pdfpdf.com/pdf4free.html
I hope these are what you are after!

Note: I used Site adviser to warn about viruses, but it can not be 100% accurate.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

We use Cutepdf at work. It's free to download and use.



Hope that helps


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Printing to pdf won't create a pdf form. I checked under MSWord > Help > Using Forms and found the following:

About printed forms and forms for use in Word 

A form is a structured document with spaces reserved for entering information. You design the form, and others can fill it in on paper or in Microsoft Word. You can then compile the information you collected.

Kinds of forms

You can create: 

A form (form: A document that contains fill-in blanks, or form fields, in which you enter information. For example, you can create an online registration form in Microsoft Word that uses drop-down lists from which users can select entries.) that is printed and then filled in on paper. You can insert blanks for users to complete as well as check boxes that list choices, such as Yes and No. 

A form that users view and complete in Word. This form is distributed and collected by using e-mail or by posting it on a network location. You can use text fields, check boxes, and drop-down lists. You can compile data from this form and then analyze it in Microsoft Access or Microsoft Excel. 

Some advantages to using forms that users complete in Word are that Word can automatically verify user input (such as an employee number), update other fields based on the input in an associated field (such as the city and region associated with a particular postal code), and offer Help messages to make the form easier to fill out.

Designing a form

When designing a form (form: A document that contains fill-in blanks, or form fields, in which you enter information. For example, you can create an online registration form in Microsoft Word that uses drop-down lists from which users can select entries.), you can sketch a layout first, or use an existing form as a guide. Many forms, such as contracts, consist solely of text, with form fields (form field: In a form, a location where a particular type of data, such as a name or address, is stored.) inserted throughout the document so users can provide specific information. Other forms are based on a grid, in which you can combine features such as:

Tables (table: One or more rows of cells commonly used to display numbers and other items for quick reference and analysis. Items in a table are organized into rows and columns.) to help you align text and form controls (control: A graphical user interface object, such as a text box, check box, scroll bar, or command button, that lets users control the program. You use controls to display data or choices, perform an action, or make the user interface easier to read.). 

Tables generally work well when you're creating a form with a simple layout. However, if the layout is more complex, you can insert several tables and separate them with blank paragraphs; use the Draw Table tool; or use nested tables (nested table: A table inserted within a table cell. If you use a table to lay out a page, and you want to use another table to arrange the information, you can insert a nested table.).

Text boxes (text box: A movable, resizable container for text or graphics. Use text boxes to position several blocks of text on a page or to give text a different orientation from other text in the document.). These are useful when you want to precisely position a block of text, a graphic, or a chart. You can then format the text box borders, background color, text color, and so on. 
Borders and shading. These can designate text areas to be filled in and generally help make key elements in the form attractive and easy to follow. 
Advanced options for creating forms

If you want to create more powerful forms, you can use the form controls in the Control Toolbox, which are Microsoft ActiveX controls (ActiveX control: A control, such as a check box or button that offers options to users or runs macros or scripts that automate a task. You can write macros for the control in Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications or scripts in Microsoft Script Editor.).

To use these controls, a knowledge of Microsoft Visual Basic for Applications (VBA) is recommended so that you can customize their behavior.

Note The controls in the Control Toolbox do not function in many browsers (browser: Software that interprets HTML files, formats them into Web pages, and displays them. A Web browser, such as Microsoft Internet Explorer, can follow hyperlinks, transfer files, and play sound or video files that are embedded in Web pages.), so it is recommended that you use them for forms that will be filled out in Microsoft Word, not for Web forms.

---

There are other entries under Using Forms that should help you create a form. If I have a chance, I will create a form then print it to pdf and see what happens.


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

If you are a photoshop owner, you are in luck, no need to mess with forms or dowload other software. Just open the .pdf file in photoshop. It will appear as a transparent layer. Then add text layers or erase bits of the original as needed. Save back out as PDF (print from photoshop) or in any other format needed. I found this trick by accident years ago and have used it ever since to edit .pdfs. Good luck!
BS


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I just created a short form in Word by following the directions in Word's help database. I tried outputting it using cutepdf, but it didn't turn it into a pdf form.

The Word form should do what you need and it's possible to set it up for web-based entry.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Re: Cutepdf.

Instead of File > Save As do the following: File > Print > then select Cutepdf from the drop down box, then click OK. That should save it as a Pdf document.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry for double post.

When i first installed CutePDF, there were two files that had to run in order for it to work. I am just checking that you have them both. These are:

Cutewriter.exe and converter.exe

Hope that helps.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Printing a form using cutepdf created a pdf document of the form with your data in it, but does not create a pdf form. You have to have AdobeAcrobat full version to create a pdf form that people can add information to. Fortunately MSWord can also create forms. According to MSWord Help, these forms can be incorporated into websites so visitors can fill them out online.

There is another option. I used Bravenet to manage a guest book and some other web utilities. If you're not too complex in what you want, this might be an option. When I was using it, they only asked that I put a "Powered by Bravenet" logo somewhere on the webpage.


----------

